# Paint Color Help for USA Trains Dockside D&RGW Gray



## Dean Palmer (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a USAT dockside, and noticed that the paint on the front gray area needs a touchup. USAT cannot provide a color code or paint vendor, which is strange. Seems like a metallic bluish-gray. Also could not find anything from history and assume that this is not prototypical for this railway anyway. So figured someone here might be good with paint and have one of these to try and match a common industry paint available at hobby shops. I'm going to take the loco to a shop and try and match something, but kind of awkward and I cannot of course open bottles and test paints, and color swatches may not be available or good.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dean,
I would think that unless you can get the exact same paint as is used on the smokebox, then it will be difficult to find something to actually match perfectly!
You may find it easier to repaint the whole smokebox with the new paint instead.
Good luck,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend took his box car to Home Depot (other like places may have same) and they have a device that can read the existing color and mix you a sample jar. He got a perfect match. Other than that I agree with David.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The color on the smoke box is probably a graphite. This is simply graphite mixed with oil which was cheap and easy to replace.

You might look on MicroMark or other sites for a paint. As David said, I would just repaint the entire smokebox.

Hope it helps


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you can find something here..
Scalecoat II (minutemanscalemodels.com)
2005 - Scalecoat II - Smoke Box Gray (Flat Finish) 1 oz. Bottle (minutemanscalemodels.com)


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Trucolor to has the widest variety of RR colors I have found. I only found it recently while doing my Shark. Went on very nicely with an air brush and I believe they also have 'Brush On' paints.


----------

